# Trail run fun



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Yesterday I completed my first 15 mile trail run . It was no problem at all for Kafka!
I went with MilesMom and her Miles and Chase. It is amazing to see the three of them running together and having the time of their lives.
I hope she doesn't mind I post some pictures of her dogs


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We had fun! The boys slept for a few hours then demanded beach time, these dogs are amazing! Nice to see them in their natural element.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice! Looks like a beautiful place for a run. I saw a vizsla today running ahead of it's owners on horses. There's nothing happier than a V on the move.


----------

